# Veit von der Salztal-Hohe training video (nice dog)



## David Feliciano (Dec 1, 2011)

Here is some recent training video of Veit. This is his handler's first schutzhund dog, so he is still learning a lot. Veit was titled at two years old and used as a stud dog until recently. He is almost six years old and hadn't had any training in years. He is a very physically strong dog. One of the hardest dogs to drive I've ever worked. His grips are absolutely crushing. Check out the long bite on the second video, he **** near takes me out.


----------

